# Echolot & GPS Online Schulung - Exklusiv bei Echolot & Outdoor Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (28. Dezember 2007)

Echolot und GPS Online-Schulungen​ 

Wir befassen uns seit vielen Jahren mit dem Bereichen Echoloten & GPS.Durch viele Gespräche und Veranstaltugen haben wir festgestellt, dass ein Großteil der Echolotbesitzer ihr Gerät nicht richtig bedienen können. Der Grund dafür ist der seltene Umgang mit einer komplexen Technik.
Mit unserer Beratung und der darauf folgenden Online-Schulung können Sie ihr gekauftes Echolot oder GPS-Gerät blind bedienen und fangen dadurch mehr Fisch als es vorher möglich war.​ 
*Echolot-Themen*​
Einstellungen​
Fischerkennung
Hintergrundwissen
Zubehör
Neuheiten (Lowrance, Eagle, Humminbird, usw.)
Lowrance NET
NMEA 2000 Anschlüsse
Geschichte des Echolotes
Erklärung der Geräte
*GPS-Themen*

Erklärung der Geräte
Nutzung der Technik
Feinheiten
Praktische Vorführung
Neuheiten
Updates (auf Wunsch auch auf Ihr Gerät)
Digitale Karten
Zubehör
Die Kurse finden regelmäßig abends oder nachmittags statt. Bei bestimmten Terminwünschen rufen Sie uns bitte an unter: *05255 - 934700*

Sie erhalten von uns eine E-Mail mit einem Link von dem aus Sie unseren virtuellen Schulungsraum betreten können. Es sind keine weiteren Programminstallationen nötig. Wir arbeiten ausschließlich mit Technik, die auf Ihrem Internet-Browser zugreift. Sie werden begeistert sein!




 

Stammkunden und Käufer von Echoloten nehmen für einen Kostenbeitrag von 0,00 EUR teil. Ebenfalls erklären wir explizit IHR Gerät mit allen Feinheiten und Einstellungen.​ 
Externe Kunden (Erklärung der Grundbegriffe, keine spezielle Gerätefunktionen): 49,90 EUR 

Anmeldung *hier* oder telefonisch unter *Telefon 05255 - 934700 *möglich.

www.echolotzentrum.de


----------

